# Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (Wii)



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2008)

This game could contain the holy grail for Wii owners, a Lightsabre using the Wiimote! New pix have been released:

















More


----------



## wishface (Jan 26, 2008)

Ultimate Power!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2008)

Trailer!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 27, 2008)

O M F G 

This makes me want to wii.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks good doesn't it? The only shame is that the Wii has a great controller for the game but the other consoles have the power to make it look really fucking nice...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 27, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Looks good doesn't it? The only shame is that the Wii has a great controller for the game but the other consoles have the power to make it look really fucking nice...



simple answer*

sell it to pc with a special usb/wireless lightsaber






*well maybe not simple  but would be very cool


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 27, 2008)

I am going to buy a wii and a cape, and turn the lights off when I play.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2008)

The Wii is the only one to have a two player dueling option too, check out this mental trailer: http://www.lucasarts.com/games/theforceunleashed/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2008)

Shippou-Chan said:


> simple answer*
> 
> sell it to pc with a special usb/wireless lightsaber
> 
> ...



According to this it's not coming to the PC...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 27, 2008)

well that sucks

not that i really care... i've gone off gaming somewhat  ... not brought a game since unreal 2 and uy2003


----------



## gabi (Jan 27, 2008)

Really dumb question i guess, but do u need a tv to run a Wii? I dont have one, but can i hook it up thru my mac? This game looks pretty damn cool..


----------



## cybershot (Jan 27, 2008)

gabi said:


> Really dumb question i guess, but do u need a tv to run a Wii? I dont have one, but can i hook it up thru my mac? This game looks pretty damn cool..



You can get various adapters, but I've been told it's a real ball ache.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 27, 2008)

If the real Wii version lives up to that trailer I'm getting one.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't reckon it will be all that.

The lightsabre controls won't be 1:1 movement - it will just be like Zelda was or something, i.e fairly lame.

I sincerely doubt it will offer any great revelations over using a joypad, so I will likely end up buying the XBox or PS3 versions with the pretty.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmmm - guess what the Wii really needs is a game dedicated to complex lightsabre combat that can't be done on the other platforms.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 27, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> I don't reckon it will be all that.
> 
> The lightsabre controls won't be 1:1 movement - it will just be like Zelda was or something, i.e fairly lame.
> 
> I sincerely doubt it will offer any great revelations over using a joypad, so I will likely end up buying the XBox or PS3 versions with the pretty.



The Wii version is being built by a different studio than the Xbox360/Ps3 version. Still published by Lucasarts obviously.

The problem the Wii version is going to have is that the same studio is also doing the Ps2 and PSP versions. those screen shots above look nice, but I have my doubts those are actually from the Wii. It looks too pretty. 

Like most games for the Wii it suffers from the fact that studios can't do the same game for the wii as they do on the Ps3/xbox so the people that are doing the PS2 versions often end up doing the Wii version as well, and 9 times out of 10 it ends up being shit and also looking shit. Afterall even the Gamecube was more powerful than the PS2, and whilst the Wii is gamecube technology it is capable of much better graphics. Although the only game to have prooved so is probably Mario Galaxy. 

The question for me is, is any 3rd party developer ever going to do anything that's Nintendo quality on the Wii? Because It's only Nintendo themselves that ever seem to come up with anything decent.

Hopefully I'm wrong about this Star Wars game.


----------



## wishface (Jan 27, 2008)

I though the wii was technically more or less on a par with the 360/ps3 generation?


----------



## The Groke (Jan 27, 2008)

8ball said:


> Hmmm - guess what the Wii really needs is a game dedicated to complex lightsabre combat that can't be done on the other platforms.



Yes it certainly does.






wishface said:


> I though the wii was technically more or less on a par with the 360/ps3 generation?



No.

In terms of CPU power, memory and graphics/sound processing capability, the Wii is at back of the class.

It was never Nintendo's intention to compete on this level with Sony and Microsoft - it went for a significantly more affordable console with a unique and innovative controller over visual wow factor, realistic physics, DTS sound and all the other bells and whistles that are common place in modern system-pushing games.

The Wii isn't that much more powerful than the Gamecube - the XBox 360 and the PS3 are significantly more powerful than both their predecessors and the Wii.

Still - horses for courses innit.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jan 27, 2008)

Star Wars games do tend to be a bit of a disappointment when you actually play them.

I hope this one isn't.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 27, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Star Wars games do tend to be a bit of a disappointment when you actually play them.
> 
> I hope this one isn't.



Yeah, with the exception of KOTOR it has been a slow, downhill slide since the days of Dark Forces and TIE Fighter....

Mind you, same could be said for the movies.


----------



## wishface (Jan 27, 2008)

I recently played Empire at War on das PC. 

Don't know what to make of it.

KOTOR is set in a very shit version of the star wars universe. What the fuck are these people doing running around with katanas?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 27, 2008)

Rogue Squadron games on the Gamecube we're pretty cool.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2008)

cybershot said:


> Rogue Squadron games on the Gamecube we're pretty cool.



Number two was good Rebel Strike was pretty crap really (they fucked it up with a really badly implemented third person running about bits)...the only good thing about Rebel Strike was it allowed you to play the whole of the previous game in two player co-op. Thinking about it I still have it laying about if anyone wants it...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice although I hope these five levels are properly thought out not just crammed in for the sake of the exclusive content headlines...



> “On the Wii we have places where the story veers off and we go and explore something, take the game in a different direction, like the Jedi Temple level,” says Tucker. “There are five levels that aren’t in the PS3 and 360 versions.”


Link


----------



## Augie March (Jan 28, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Star Wars games do tend to be a bit of a disappointment when you actually play them.



Agreed, but with one exception, Knights of the Old Republic. 

e2a: just noticed swarfega said pretty much exactly the same thing a couple of posts up


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2008)

If he is Darths apprentice why did Mr Vader bother asking Luke to join him as an apprentice? If Vader is so bloody powerful being made of midi clorians etc how come this guy is a million times better and why have we not heard of him before?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> If he is Darths apprentice why did Mr Vader bother asking Luke to join him as an apprentice? If Vader is so bloody powerful being made of midi clorians etc how come this guy is a million times better and why have we not heard of him before?



It explains some of that in the documentaries on the official site.


----------



## wishface (Jan 28, 2008)

do not question the continuity of the Lucas, that way lies madness.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It explains some of that in the documentaries on the official site.



Link?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Agreed, but with one exception, Knights of the Old Republic.



Oh indeed.



There was one before that as well, which was pretty good. Jedi Knight 2: Jedi Outcast was pretty good, especially for playing online.

In fact, I was one of the top Jedi Knight players in the country. I used to win tournaments and everything.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2008)

wishface said:


> I recently played Empire at War on das PC.
> 
> Don't know what to make of it.
> 
> KOTOR is set in a very shit version of the star wars universe. What the fuck are these people doing running around with katanas?



You get customizable light sabers later on.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Link?



http://www.lucasarts.com/games/theforceunleashed/


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> http://www.lucasarts.com/games/theforceunleashed/



Don't be a ninny, that was the clip you posted before that made me ask all the questions.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Don't be a ninny, that was the clip you posted before that made me ask all the questions.



Ninny? Well anyway, seeing as you don't know how to use a website...click past the trailer, look up, see the documentary link? Click that, choose the first one (make sure you have the sound turned up!); enjoy. 

One of the three makes mention about how this story became canon, it wont completely resolve your confusion but you know, I don't work for Lucas Arts and can help you only so far...


----------



## wishface (Jan 28, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> You get customizable light sabers later on.


I know, it's agenerally a good game. BUt the Keven J Anderson interpretation of the star wars universe is just crap.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ninny? Well anyway, seeing as you don't know how to use a website...click past the trailer, look up, see the documentary link? Click that, choose the first one (make sure you have the sound turned up!); enjoy.
> 
> One of the three makes mention about how this story became canon, it wont completely resolve your confusion but you know, I don't work for Lucas Arts and can help you only so far...



Well that didn't help much. I thought there could only be two sith, master and apprentice. Why can Darth now have a secret chap when he is the apprentice himself? 
*sidious points a boney finger*
"You're fired!"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well that didn't help much. I thought there could only be two sith, master and apprentice. Why can Darth now have a secret chap when he is the apprentice himself?
> *sidious points a boney finger*
> "You're fired!"



Dunno, email George?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Dunno, email George?



I'll get right on to it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2008)

Let me know what he says, and tell the bastard I want my fiver back.


----------

